# Disney Christmas Carol Train Routing



## Murjax (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I live in St. Augustine, FL and was considering driving up to Jacksonville to see this train when it stops here on October. I looked at the schedule this evening and noticed something interesting. It's going directly from Savannah to Miami and then back up to Jacksonville. Also it's not stopping at Miami's Amtrak station, it's stopping at what I think is Florida East Coast's Hialeah Yard. Would this mean that the train is planning to travel down FEC from Jacksonville to Miami and back as a faster alternative than CSX?


----------



## Mike (Oct 12, 2009)

Murjax said:


> Well I live in St. Augustine, FL and was considering driving up to Jacksonville to see this train when it stops here on October. I looked at the schedule this evening and noticed something interesting. It's going directly from Savannah to Miami and then back up to Jacksonville. Also it's not stopping at Miami's Amtrak station, it's stopping at what I think is Florida East Coast's Hialeah Yard. Would this mean that the train is planning to travel down FEC from Jacksonville to Miami and back as a faster alternative than CSX?


It was to be at the Gold Coast Railroad Museum but something changed. I just got the email saying it will be at the FEC Auto Transfer Yards which are north and south of 36th Street North of the airport. We are planning on going down on Sunday to see the train. If it does pass through Dania Beach on FEC I hope that I know what time and get to see it. I might sign back up to the FEC yahoo group to get information on it. I chased 256 as it left south Florida going up to Ft Pierce to its new home.

Mike

schwinncoll at bellsouth dot net


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope this info helps others going to the train in Miami

October 16 to 18

Florida East Coast Railroad Co.

3200 NW 67th Ave., Miami

818-567-5524

Free



> Mikeschwinncoll at bellsouth dot net


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 15, 2009)

I found this photo of the train moving along the FEC


----------



## AAARGH! (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmmmm...

When it was in Cleveland, it was significantly longer. It had 5 or 6 coaches +the sleeper/crew car on the end.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 16, 2009)

Im actually going to miss seeing it, which is a little disappointing. When its in NY I'll be in Boston at the Gathering. Although I most likely would have skipped it upon getting to Grand Central and seeing the line to go through...


----------

